# VTTA Advice



## G3CWI (19 Oct 2015)

I was looking for a challenge for 2016. A couple of years ago I looked at the VTTA standards and thought they were unobtainable for me. However, time has moved on, I have got faster and the standards get easier each year. I can see the two curves coming together - perhaps in 2016. At the moment I am thinking of a 25 mile TT which sort of suits my cycling. I think I am about 2 mph off the required pace at the moment (might be a little more off but not much). I don't intend to buy a special bike, and I cant really justify a skin suit (is naked cycling allowed at VTTA events?). Do I have to enter a VTTA event to qualify for their standards?

Advice on how to train and how to invest no more than £100 in special gear would be really helpful. I have two road bikes: a Focus Cayo 2 and a Decathlon Triban 3 (which always goes fastest for some unknown reason).

Tips? ...or am I dreaming (again)...

PS I should add that I have never done a TT


----------



## Sharky (19 Oct 2015)

If you've never done a proper TT, then you will be surprised how much faster you go when you pin a number on your back and ride a real TT course. On my rolling training loops, I would be lucky to go faster than 15mph average, but when it comes to the evening 10's, would be very disappointed not to go faster than 20mph.

But vtta age standards are not easy to beat. Have managed it a couple of times this year, but have to be on form and a good night.

Good luck for next season.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 Oct 2015)

Just because there's a VTTA standard time for your age doesn't mean you have to beat it. You're really only doing it for yourself and for the challenge of trying to improve on previous times and becoming slightly fitter. Nothing else really matters.

FWIW a pair of clip on tri bars will probably represent best value for money to start with.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Oct 2015)

As said a pair of clip on bars will give you the biggest bang for your buck. Wear the tightest kit you have, a flappy jersey slows you down. 
If you buy some clip on bars practice riding with them a bit before you race. They feel a bit odd at first, you might need to change your seat position a bit and drop the stem a little as you will tend to be pitched forward and be riding on "the rivet" nose of the saddle.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Oct 2015)

I think you are at the point i was this time last year . I joined a club and a whole world of TT opened up for me . Great fun and no one cares about what times you do .
This year i think i did 18 timetrials . 3 - 25's 1- 50 and the rest in 10's . PB'd most of the time so that made me feel good about what i was doing and that's all that matters .
Once you are a club member you can enter other clubs TT's .


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Oct 2015)

He is already a member of Macc Wheelers.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> He is already a member of Macc Wheelers.


Do the club TT's and then enter other clubs TT's if you fancy it then . Just do it


----------

